# Mushroom & Swiss fatty



## Guh (Feb 23, 2019)

First try at a fatty.   Mushroom & Swiss we will see how it turns out in a few hours


----------



## fivetricks (Feb 23, 2019)

Nice and simple. I like it :-)


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 23, 2019)

Looks like it's going to be Dee-lish!


----------



## chew2475 (Feb 23, 2019)

Guh said:


> First try at a fatty.   Mushroom & Swiss we will see how it turns out in a few hours


How did the mushrooms come out?  I often saute mine first before putting them in.


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 23, 2019)

Sorry Guh, I got sidetracked. You fatty looks like it will be damn good. Carry on with the pic's, I'm looking forward to the finished product!


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 23, 2019)

Thread cleaned up, sorry Guh.   Looks like its going to be great.


----------



## smokin peachey (Feb 23, 2019)

Nice fatty


----------



## Guh (Feb 23, 2019)

It turned out great!   One little blow out but nothing too bad.  The mushrooms were good.  I like the idea of sautéing them first, with some garlic and butter.  I think that would have been a nice touch.    Next time..


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 23, 2019)

Yum.  Looks great


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 23, 2019)

Nice job .


----------



## shoebe (Feb 24, 2019)

Love it, looks really good


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 24, 2019)

Nice job, sure got some good color


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 24, 2019)

Looks tasty


----------

